# Queretaro Rentals Walking Distance to Shopping



## SwirlyGirl

Does anyone know of a rental house or nice apartment (furnished would be perferrable) within walking distance to the shopping areas in the city of Queretaro? We live in a large house here in Michigan but we are not looking for anything quite like this house, but a pool would be nice. 

Coming for a 3 day house hunting trip very soon. 

I am a city girl and would really like to be close to shopping, markets, hair salons, but also need safety. I can have a driver 3 days a week while there but would like to feel safe to walk. 

Hope someone can help me with this. Thanks,
Swirlygirl


----------



## MJB5293

feel safe here it is not a problem Queretaro Realty: Real Estate in Queretaro Mexico - English Speaking Real Estate Agents would be a good start for looking 

I am from Ohio been here 3 years go bucks


----------



## Guest

Do you have a housing budget in mind?- there are many nice areas in Queretaro, and many lower cost areas that are still fine to live in. There are also many swimming clubs / pools with monthly memberships and full facilities, and many apartment complexes have a pool on the grounds. (unless you really want your own private pool and all of the work to keep it up). Very few houses in Mexico have large lawn areas like houses in the US, so home pools aren't as common here. (that doesn't mean it's impossible to find one though).

Walking during daylight is safe in most areas of Queretaro. After dark, just use your city skills to be safe, and it's unlikely you will wander into any sketchy areas. Avoid wearing gold chains or much jewelry, flashing much money in front of other people, and watch your purse. Carry but guard a cell phone.

You can take a taxi to most places within 5 miles in Queretaro for 35-40 pesos (less than US$3), and all the way across the city for 50 pesos or less (US$4). I don't need or want a car here because it's cheaper for me to take taxis when I want to go somewhere, with no parking hassles, no maintenance, no insurance and straight to the front door where I'm going.

There are many taxi drivers with limited English skills acquired while working at some point in the US. If that's too much, there are hundreds of small local buses running all over the city, you just have to get on the one going your way, and a ride is US$1 or less.

Once you find a taxi driver you like, get his cell number, and he's yours. Just find out what shifts he works, and then call him an hour ahead of the time you want to go somewhere. If you are going somewhere like Sam's Club that doesn't seem to have any taxis waiting outside because everyone else is there in their own cars, ask the driver to come back for you. He will.

Big box shopping in Queretaro includes 2 Sam's Club stores, 2 Wal-Marts, many Soriana stores, Chedraui, Comercial Mexicana, Mega, Office Depot, Home Depot, etc. There are many shopping plazas along the 57 Federal Highway, 5 de Febrero and Bernardo Quintana highways. The Galeria Queretaro near the intersection of Federal Highways 57 and 45 has both a Sears and a Liverpool store, and everything else found in a mall. There are also open public markets with anything and everything for sale, and throngs of people shopping there on weekends.

In almost every other block in the city you will be able to find a hair salon, small shops with limited goods, school supply shops, etc. You can find fruit and vegetable dealers probably every 5 or 6 blocks, and all kinds of other small shops scattered around. Your new neighbors will know where to find things easily and nearby.


----------



## TundraGreen

SwirlyGirl said:


> ... I am a city girl and would really like to be close to shopping, markets, hair salons, but also need safety. I can have a driver 3 days a week while there but would like to feel safe to walk. ...


Look for a place in Centro, the historic center of Queretaro. It is walking distance to plazas, shops, banking, Mercado de la Cruz for food shopping. It is the best part of Queretaro.


----------



## SwirlyGirl

MJB5293 said:


> feel safe here it is not a problem Queretaro Realty: Real Estate in Queretaro Mexico - English Speaking Real Estate Agents would be a good start for looking
> 
> I am from Ohio been here 3 years go bucks


Thank you for the safety assurance. 
SG


----------



## SwirlyGirl

*Thanks so much for all the details*

@GringoCArlos, you took a lot of time to answe me, that was really sweet and I appreciate it very much! I am set up to work with two different realtors while on my trip. I hope we can find something that quickly. I'm nervous about the move only because I don't speak Spanish. I'm very friendly, and always treat everyone the way I hope they would want to be treated. Take care, and thank you again. From Edie/Swirlygirl


GringoCArlos said:


> Do you have a housing budget in mind?- there are many nice areas in Queretaro, and many lower cost areas that are still fine to live in. There are also many swimming clubs / pools with monthly memberships and full facilities, and many apartment complexes have a pool on the grounds. (unless you really want your own private pool and all of the work to keep it up). Very few houses in Mexico have large lawn areas like houses in the US, so home pools aren't as common here. (that doesn't mean it's impossible to find one though).
> 
> Walking during daylight is safe in most areas of Queretaro. After dark, just use your city skills to be safe, and it's unlikely you will wander into any sketchy areas. Avoid wearing gold chains or much jewelry, flashing much money in front of other people, and watch your purse. Carry but guard a cell phone.
> 
> You can take a taxi to most places within 5 miles in Queretaro for 35-40 pesos (less than US$3), and all the way across the city for 50 pesos or less (US$4). I don't need or want a car here because it's cheaper for me to take taxis when I want to go somewhere, with no parking hassles, no maintenance, no insurance and straight to the front door where I'm going.
> 
> There are many taxi drivers with limited English skills acquired while working at some point in the US. If that's too much, there are hundreds of small local buses running all over the city, you just have to get on the one going your way, and a ride is US$1 or less.
> 
> Once you find a taxi driver you like, get his cell number, and he's yours. Just find out what shifts he works, and then call him an hour ahead of the time you want to go somewhere. If you are going somewhere like Sam's Club that doesn't seem to have any taxis waiting outside because everyone else is there in their own cars, ask the driver to come back for you. He will.
> 
> Big box shopping in Queretaro includes 2 Sam's Club stores, 2 Wal-Marts, many Soriana stores, Chedraui, Comercial Mexicana, Mega, Office Depot, Home Depot, etc. There are many shopping plazas along the 57 Federal Highway, 5 de Febrero and Bernardo Quintana highways. The Galeria Queretaro near the intersection of Federal Highways 57 and 45 has both a Sears and a Liverpool store, and everything else found in a mall. There are also open public markets with anything and everything for sale, and throngs of people shopping there on weekends.
> 
> In almost every other block in the city you will be able to find a hair salon, small shops with limited goods, school supply shops, etc. You can find fruit and vegetable dealers probably every 5 or 6 blocks, and all kinds of other small shops scattered around. Your new neighbors will know where to find things easily and nearby.


----------



## HolyMole

TundraGreen said:


> Look for a place in Centro, the historic center of Queretaro. It is walking distance to plazas, shops, banking, Mercado de la Cruz for food shopping. It is the best part of Queretaro.


As comedian Steven Wright has pointed out:

Everywhere is within walking distance if you have the time.

Sorry for that.


----------



## conklinwh

We live about 45min away but can think of a few places where could walk to shopping. Seems like a nice area in Jurica behind the Superama shopping center. It actually has a Starbucks. Also, seems like a nice area between Walmart and Costco off Bernardo Quintana.
As I had said in earlier post, if no children to worry about schools or if your husband getting to work not an issue, I think Centro would be a great place with a lot of parks, restaurants, walking streets, galleries and activity. When we stay overnight, we stay there and no concern walking at all hours. In fact, we were woken about 2AM by a group outside our hotel. Turns out was a "ghost" tour.
Lots of local shopping, as said taxis really the right answer to get to places like Walmart, Sam's, Costco, Superama and the Galeria.
Not sure about pools in Centro, for that you may need live in a suburb but I'm sure that there must be one or more health clubs with pools in Centro.


----------



## SwirlyGirl

I looked at a house in Jurica today it was lovely and it had Central air conditioning with some indoor heating system and a nice big Bath Tub! 
I think it is strange that so many places don't offer a Bath Tub! Even the fancy high rise called Central Park, didn't have units with a tub. 
I look again in the morning, I think I am looking in Centro. Wish me luck!
P.S. so far I haven't had any trouble with finding someone who knows English. I don't know how to speak Spanish yet.


----------



## Guest

SwirlyGirl, if you are looking at houses in Centro Historico, and are complaining about the cold, then be sure to find a place to live that is on the north side of the street facing south with sun exposure. That way, it will be warmer in the winter, and cooler in the summer. 

In the summers here, the sun is just about straight above, and in the winters it is at about a 45º angle from the south here. If the prospective new home has no southern exposures, it will be cooler all of the year - too cool for you in the winters and even a bit chilly in the summer mornings until you open up the windows.


----------



## Isla Verde

SwirlyGirl said:


> I looked at a house in Jurica today it was lovely and it had Central air conditioning with some indoor heating system and a nice big Bath Tub!
> I think it is strange that so many places don't offer a Bath Tub! Even the fancy high rise called Central Park, didn't have units with a tub.


It sounds like that lovely house you looked at was designed with gringos in mind, gringos with enough money to pay the huge electricity bill that will come due during the hot months. 

It isn't strange that most homes in Mexico don't come with bathtubs. It's a cultural thing - Mexicans prefer to shower in running water than to sit in a tub of hot soapy water to wash themselves.


----------



## conklinwh

The house in Jurica was clearly built for expat market. You will basically never find central air conditioning nor a bath tub and rarely heat beyond fireplaces/gas logs. We have none of the three and works pretty well although my wife would really like a tub. 
Queretaro warmer than we are by 5-10 degrees and can get warm 2nd half April to midJune when the rains and eastern winds arrive. We have a small fan and works well for us. In Centro, expect you will be unlikely to have a tub, air con or a heating system beyond the fireplaces unless it has just undergone a major upgrade for the wave of expats coming in with the many new businesses. I think that the amount of sun you get based on what buildings shade yours as important as the orientation. Since you are from Michigan, the sun never gets as high there as about our lowest point as we are in the tropics.
Good luck!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Bathing in tubs is a hold-over from the days when the water had to be drawn from a well, heated on a stove and dumped into the tub; particularly in flat areas, where water from up-slope could not be adapted to a gravity system.
In the Middle East and Mexico (Moorish influence), where rooftop tinacos could be filled by either gravity or human labor, and sunnier climes prevail, tubs were seldom ever used in homes. In fact, folks consider sitting in your own dirty, soapy water somewhat unsanitary and certainly unable to provide a good rinse after washing.
So; there you have it. Mexican homes have showers with warm or hot water and a good sanitary bath and final rinse. If only they had also adopted the Middle Eastern hot public baths. Oh, but there are balnereos all over Mexico; hot thermal springs!


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> Bathing in tubs is a hold-over from the days when the water had to be drawn from a well, heated on a stove and dumped into the tub; particularly in flat areas, where water from up-slope could not be adapted to a gravity system.
> In the Middle East and Mexico (Moorish influence), where rooftop tinacos could be filled by either gravity or human labor, and sunnier climes prevail, tubs were seldom ever used in homes. In fact, folks consider sitting in your own dirty, soapy water somewhat unsanitary and certainly unable to provide a good rinse after washing.
> So; there you have it. Mexican homes have showers with warm or hot water and a good sanitary bath and final rinse. If only they had also adopted the Middle Eastern hot public baths. Oh, but there are balnereos all over Mexico; hot thermal springs!


Thanks for the historical analysis!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Well, I did leave out some history:
In the Mediterranean and the Orient, bathing was a very social affair for centuries and cleanliness was not only admired, but was a pleasant experience.
Sadly, those of us from colder climates resisted the bath for most of those centuries, creating a floral industry to cover the stench; not just at funerals, but for the living wherever they had to gather. Even in rather recent times, bathing was a Saturday chore and many didn't like it at all.


----------



## DebMer

Personally, I bathe once a month, whether I need it or not.


----------



## SwirlyGirl

I looked in the city center area today and found several very nice options. There is always one good thing connected with one bad thing though. I wish I could find the whole package. 
I'm getting cranky! 
No one will allow me to have my cats with me if I rent. I do understand why, but it's not the answer I want. Oh my, decisions decisions!


----------



## Isla Verde

SwirlyGirl said:


> I looked in the city center area today and found several very nice options. There is always one good thing connected with one bad thing though. I wish I could find the whole package.


You need to bite the bullet and decide which things are non-negotiable and which you can live without. In the end there is no perfect place, and you'll end up dealing with some problems no matter where you end up living.


----------



## SwirlyGirl

I wish I could agree, but I do have the feeling I'm giving up a lot on a gamble. 
I really like a sure thing! 
Just cranky right now ...


----------



## Isla Verde

SwirlyGirl said:


> I wish I could agree, but I do have the feeling I'm giving up a lot on a gamble.
> I really like a sure thing!
> Just cranky right now ...


I understand that you feel cranky right now. It's a natural reaction to your situation, needing to move your family to a country that you might not have chosen on your own. If you like "a sure thing", well, any move is filled with unknowable quantities and moving to any foreign country, not just Mexico, even more so. You really need to make a conscious effort to change some of your attitudes, or you might be in for a rough ride.


----------



## conklinwh

Hopefully you have taken the time to have a good dinner, relax and sleep on it. Things tend to pick up. Every time that I've done overseas assignment, just when I've been about ready to give up the right place popped up. I am surprised about the cats. I guess it's because you are renting furnished.


----------



## TundraGreen

SwirlyGirl said:


> I wish I could agree, but I do have the feeling I'm giving up a lot on a gamble.
> I really like a sure thing!
> Just cranky right now ...


It occurs to me from reading your posts that this may be the first time you have visited another country with the intent to live, rather than just to visit in a hotel for a few days. If so, your surprise at the differences is not surprising. I think it happens to all of us the first time we make a real change in our location. The key to success in such an endeavor is look for and enjoy the new experiences. Certainly, you will have to give up some practices/foods/whatever that you are used to, but you may discover new habits/foods/whatever that you find you like even better. The only way to discover them is to stop focusing on what you have lost and instead focus on what you have gained. Sure, there are no bathtubs, but there is music in the plaza most every weekend. No air conditioning, but the variety of fruits and vegetables in the market is amazing. Your two years here will go by faster than one can imagine. At the end, you may be sorry to have to leave, or you may be looking forward to a hot bath. You can report back and tell us which it is.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Imagine that you are on the first day of a summer vacation, camping with some mountain climbing involved. You are traveling light and it is late afternoon. It begins to pour, with lightning and thunder; there is no dry firewood, no dry spot to pitch your tent, but you do it anyway and the damned thing leaks. You forgot the fly!. It turns cold and your dry clothes got wet. Your freeze dried food fell out of the pouch and is ruined, on the ground. 
Now, isn't Mexico looking better? Hot water, beautiful happy people, music, wonderful cuisine, etc. And the weather!!!!! Spectacular!!!


----------



## makaloco

SwirlyGirl, putting myself in your shoes, the AC and tub wouldn't matter a bit, but I'd definitely be upset about the difficulty of getting a landlord to accept my cats. Have you tried offering an extra damage or cleaning deposit? I also moved here with two cats and needed a temporary rental while my house was being finished. My real estate agent reported that many furnished rental landlords didn't allow pets, but he eventually arranged something with a friend of his. I hope you have similar luck!


----------



## SwirlyGirl

conklinwh said:


> Hopefully you have taken the time to have a good dinner, relax and sleep on it. Things tend to pick up. Every time that I've done overseas assignment, just when I've been about ready to give up the right place popped up. I am surprised about the cats. I guess it's because you are renting furnished.


Well, we are back home now (Detroit snow), funny that chilly climate is looking better!
We found a great condo/apt in Quetetaro city center, and I can have my cats. It is lovely although small (1800 square feet) but close to everything. 

With the last bit of time we had left, we decided to go look at a listing in Tequisqueipan. It was an estate, exquisite design and decorated to be in a magazine (about 3500 square feet) with a pool, gardener, maid, for less money than the apt. In Quetetaro. 

The daily drive for my husband would be cut in half, but I fear I would be isolated in a guilded cage, so to speak. I could have my cats here too. So I'm now conflicted as to which place to rent. I'm social and like activities, but this house is magnificent. The company is picking up the bill so money isn't an issue and there are no kids coming with us. Also, I can have a driver 3 days a week.

What would you do?


----------



## johnmex

I'd take the house. You can always go slumming...


----------



## SwirlyGirl

Lol!
That's what my sister in the states said. She also said she could promise me I'd have plenty of visitors. 
SG


----------



## DebMer

Depends on whether you prefer condo life or more space and privacy. For me, hands down, I'd take space. And I love beautiful houses. 





SwirlyGirl said:


> Well, we are back home now (Detroit snow), funny that chilly climate is looking better!
> We found a great condo/apt in Quetetaro city center, and I can have my cats. It is lovely although small (1800 square feet) but close to everything.
> 
> With the last bit of time we had left, we decided to go look at a listing in Tequisqueipan. It was an estate, exquisite design and decorated to be in a magazine (about 3500 square feet) with a pool, gardener, maid, for less money than the apt. In Quetetaro.
> 
> The daily drive for my husband would be cut in half, but I fear I would be isolated in a guilded cage, so to speak. I could have my cats here too. So I'm now conflicted as to which place to rent. I'm social and like activities, but this house is magnificent. The company is picking up the bill so money isn't an issue and there are no kids coming with us. Also, I can have a driver 3 days a week.
> 
> What would you do?


----------



## Guest

I think I'd take a 6 month lease on the Queretaro condo if you can, and after you've been there a few months you could decide if it's the place you want to live, or can find one even better (or closer to your husband's work) once you know the city.

Tequis is a great place to visit for a weekend. Not sure about living there though, especially for someone with no Spanish. You say you're a city girl who likes shopping and walking, then that means if living in Tequis, you'll be riding 30-45 minutes one way to go shopping at any place substantial (either Queretaro or San Juan del Rio) and walking around on stone streets in Tequis.

Best of luck.


----------



## Ken Wood

Take centro. 1800 sq ft is not a small pad. It is certainly large enough for you and your partner and the occasional visitor, and, rest assured, your closest friends might come to visit, but a great many of the promised visits do not materialize. Tequis is a great place to visit, so take your visitors there for a weekend. You've seen the gazebo in the Qto town square on a rainy week in February. Imagine it on a warm, starry summer night with live music, couples dancing, and families all together and socializing with other families. You can take part in this every single night during the spring, summer, and fall. It is like something out of an old movie, something that will bring a new smile to your face every time you see it.


----------



## SwirlyGirl

I never thought to ask for a shorter lease, that's an excellent idea. Thank you very much! 
:clap2:


GringoCArlos said:


> I think I'd take a 6 month lease on the Queretaro condo if you can, and after you've been there a few months you could decide if it's the place you want to live, or can find one even better (or closer to your husband's work) once you know the city.
> 
> Tequis is a great place to visit for a weekend. Not sure about living there though, especially for someone with no Spanish. You say you're a city girl who likes shopping and walking, then that means if living in Tequis, you'll be riding 30-45 minutes one way to go shopping at any place substantial (either Queretaro or San Juan del Rio) and walking around on stone streets in Tequis.
> 
> Best of luck.


----------



## conklinwh

I'd probably go for the 6 mo lease with either option. I live in a small historical mining town about 45 min from Queretaro & San Miguel because I'm not a city person and having a lot of gringos around isn't necessarily a positive. If you really like the place in Tequis, go for it especially if closer commute for your husband, Tequis is a very interesting place to walk around and actually to just sit, read and watch. You can easily get at the big box places when you need them and expect that a lot of great local markets. I know there are a few good restaurants. Also you are also close to Bernal which has an increasing amount of good places.
I do really like to visit centro and there all always things happening but I'm sure you will be surprised at what you can find in Tequis if you just look.


----------



## FHBOY

*Queretaro & Ajijic*

As someone who has chosen Ajijic to settle in, I have questions about Queretaro since watching a recent House Hunters International on a Kansas couple who were renting there. When I looked at the show, and undoubtedly it is made for an NOB audience, Queretaro looked even more, or maybe the same as Ajijic, when it came to "******-ization". All the properties they were shown looked totally "un-Mexican", none of the houses were behind walls, they must have been in gated communities.

So, my question, am I right in saying that Queretaro is more similar to Ajijic? Is it more expensive? These people did not look to be poor, paying $2500 USD / month for rent! From my experience, that's is a lot of $$$.


----------



## MJB5293

yes it is i find that for 3 br and 2 bath rent would be 5-7 thousand pesos, you can find places that rent for from 15 to 2500 hundred dollars but they are in exclusive areas. I'm sure that if they had no walls and no security noted that it was a very exclusive area gated with both walking and motor patrols.


----------



## Queretaro

Querétaro is not very touristy. So most places that are furnished (and listed online) are geared towards foreigners, and so they are very expensive. If you speak Spanish and are willing to walk around and call numbers in windows you can find places that are much more reasonable. I have moved a number of times in downtown Querétaro and lived in 2-3 bedroom houses with my wife and we have never paid more than $500 U.S. a month. Usually a good bit less. Of course these places are not furnished, and more often than not the last tenents took all the lightbulbs, but that is easy to fix. These houses have all be very comfortable - not run down - comprable to houses I lived in in the U.S.. But they are also not luxury casonas.


----------



## MJB5293

Queretaro said:


> Querétaro is not very touristy. So most places that are furnished (and listed online) are geared towards foreigners, and so they are very expensive. If you speak Spanish and are willing to walk around and call numbers in windows you can find places that are much more reasonable. I have moved a number of times in downtown Querétaro and lived in 2-3 bedroom houses with my wife and we have never paid more than $500 U.S. a month. Usually a good bit less. Of course these places are not furnished, and more often than not the last tenents took all the lightbulbs, but that is easy to fix. These houses have all be very comfortable - not run down - comprable to houses I lived in in the U.S.. But they are also not luxury casonas.


did you see the news today 2.5 million tourists here so far this year also voted the cleanest city in mexico


----------



## Queretaro

Let me clarify to what I said. Querétaro is apparently the most popular non-beach tourist site for Mexicans to visit. It is however almost unheard of by foreigners... for now.


----------



## FHBOY

How large it the permanent/snowbird expat community? I do not suppose that the expat community there is anything like the resorts/beaches and Ajijic, right? The show mentioned that the guy was going to work in Queretaro, that he was being transferred by his company. Are there multinationals or even American companies making their homes there?


----------



## Detailman

FHBOY said:


> How large it the permanent/snowbird expat community? I do not suppose that the expat community there is anything like the resorts/beaches and Ajijic, right? The show mentioned that the guy was going to work in Queretaro, that he was being transferred by his company. Are there multinationals or even American companies making their homes there?


Copied from Wilkepedia re Queretaro

"The city of Querétaro has had an outstanding industrial and economic development in the last 15 years. The metropolitan area of Querétaro has one of the highest GDP per capitas in Mexico at US$20,000 as of 2009.

The city is host for major corporations such as Bombardier Aerospace (an airplane manufacturing facility in Mexico), Kellogg's, Samsung Electronics, Daewoo, Colgate-Palmolive, General Electric, Michelin, Tetra Pak, Siemens, New Holland, ArvinMeritor, Autoliv, TRW Automotive, Tremec, Valeo Sylvania, Procter & Gamble, Nestlé, Pilgrim's Pride, Santander Bank's call center for Latin America, Mabe Mexico, Irizar, Scania, Hitachi, Kostal, Aernnova, Dana, Dow Chemical, Bose, Alpha Hilex, Saint-Gobain, Flex-N-Gate, and ThyssenKrupp, among others."


----------



## FHBOY

WHOA! That is some place. I must visit it.


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> WHOA! That is some place. I must visit it.


The interesting part of Querétaro is the Centro Histórico, not the areas where all the major corporations are located.


----------



## kito1

I spent some time with someone who had filmed one of the shows. Most of the houses they were showing were not even available and the house the couple ended up in they had actual purchased months before. 

example:
House Hunters International is Fake. So What?

HHI is for armchair travelers, nothing wrong with that, but I would take anything you see on there with a huge grain of salt. It is designed as entertainment, nothing more. 

As for Queretaro, I am so looking forward to my first visit there!!


----------



## AlanMexicali

kito1 said:


> I spent some time with someone who had filmed one of the shows. Most of the houses they were showing were not even available and the house the couple ended up in they had actual purchased months before.
> 
> example:
> House Hunters International is Fake. So What?
> 
> HHI is for armchair travelers, nothing wrong with that, but I would take anything you see on there with a huge grain of salt. It is designed as entertainment, nothing more.
> 
> As for Queretaro, I am so looking forward to my first visit there!!


I worked most of my career in TV production and IT IS ALL STAGED; called reality TV or not. i presume some of the action fishing boat TV and etc. are edited to become etertainment form weeks of gathering footage as would be something like River Monsters.


----------



## conklinwh

Isla Verde said:


> The interesting part of Querétaro is the Centro Histórico, not the areas where all the major corporations are located.


So true, there is a very large group of families associated with all the large plants that are opening. These are mainly on international assignments and most seem to live in suburbs of Jurica & Juruquilla. These look a lot like American suburbs with some very upscale neighborhoods and amenities. This varies widely versus centro that has a very active walking/eating/partying area. Queretaro is now about 1 million people so not surprisingg that the old town is surrounded buy much different suburbs. By far the best shopping and probably best eating in the area.


----------



## Isla Verde

conklinwh said:


> So true, there is a very large group of families associated with all the large plants that are opening. These are mainly on international assignments and most seem to live in suburbs of Jurica & Juruquilla. These look a lot like American suburbs with some very upscale neighborhoods and amenities. This varies widely versus centro that has a very active walking/eating/partying area. Queretaro is now about 1 million people so not surprisingg that the old town is surrounded buy much different suburbs. By far the best shopping and probably best eating in the area.


By "the area" I'm guessing you mean the centro histórico, ¿verdad?


----------



## conklinwh

Isla Verde said:


> By "the area" I'm guessing you mean the centro histórico, ¿verdad?


Area actually covers the state of Queretaro and most of the state of Guanajuato. We are about 45 min from San Miguel and Queretaro so "area doesn't include SLP and possibly Leon.


----------



## MJB5293

Queretaro said:


> Let me clarify to what I said. Querétaro is apparently the most popular non-beach tourist site for Mexicans to visit. It is however almost unheard of by foreigners... for now.


i dont know about that lots of people here from the USA, Canada and europe i meet new ones every week i have been here for 4 years


----------



## Queretaro

The downtown - historic center - expat community is pretty small. I have no exact figures to back this up but I would be surprised if there were more than 100-200. And since the downtown has about 70,000 people living in it (the whole city has close to 1 million) it definitely does not feel overrun by expats like other places.
There is an expat colony in the suburbs in a place called Juricilla, but those are generally people who are sent to Mexico for work as opposed to those who are here by choice. Most of the expats I know in the center actually try to keep this place a secret so that it does not get overrun.


----------



## MJB5293

well im retired and live in juriqulla and i find it about 50-50 there are alot that come to work but retired from all over also.

it is true we try to keep it secret it has worked so far hahaha


----------



## WholeHearted

Sorry, I sent this message in error.


----------

